

Visualize Sports Stats - RobbieStats
http://statplot.com

======
jimbokun
Get this in front of Bill Simmons immediately. He keeps begging Dork Elvis
(Houston Rockets GM Daryl Morey) for all of the secret stats that they collect
on just about everything that happens in an NBA game. Get the Sports Guy to
blog, chat, tweet, or podcast about this, and you'll have more traffic than
you know what to do with.

~~~
RobbieStats
I've tweeted and emailed him. We'll see if he responds...

------
imp
Really cool. Pretty easy to use overall. I plan to play around with it a lot.
My feedback is geared towards fantasy football, but here are my thoughts and
suggestions:

1\. Some stats categories aren't clear. Which one do I select to graph rushing
yards allowed per game for a specific team?

2\. How do I create a motion chart? I couldn't see how to do that and I didn't
find any to copy from.

3\. I'll never want to put an image in the background of a graph.

4\. Add a category for fantasy points. Just use a simple default scoring
system.

5\. Can I resize the image or flash graph? I don't like the thumbnail because
you can't tell what it is, and I want to be able to embed a graph that's about
half the size of the current embedable graphs, like 400 pixels wide.

6\. Any thoughts on a simple API? I see that the embedded graphs don't have
any parameters. They have to be saved graphs. It would be cool to be able to
embed a graph on different player pages by just changing parameters to the
graph. For example, I'd like to be able to embed a graph into this page that
shows stats for Pierre Thomas last year.
<http://www.fantasyfootballchatter.com/pierre-thomas>. Bonus points if it
doesn't require knowing player IDs and is just something like
[http://statplot.com/graph/nfl/pierre-thomas?cat=rushing-
yard...](http://statplot.com/graph/nfl/pierre-thomas?cat=rushing-yards). There
could be a lot of sites out there that would embed charts if it was easier and
didn't require creating an account and saving each one individually.

~~~
RobbieStats
Great feedback...

1\. Pretty common feedback. I need a glossary, but there are so many stats
(over a thousand and growing). For "rushing yards allowed per game", you'd
want to select Game Offense -> Rushing Yards and Game Opp-Offense -> Rushing
Yards. I created an example chart here: <http://statplot.com/e/2821> 2\. It is
under the "Chart Options" section on the left hand side beside the graph. 3\.
Ok 4\. Can you tell me more about what this would include?
<http://statsheet.com/contact> 5\. Yes, this is also under the Chart Options
section. You can set whatever height and width that you want. 6\. StatPlot is
the free version of a subscription site I'm working on now. I'm creating a
service that will allow you to do just what you ask for, but there will be a
fee (hopefully reasonable). If you are interested in learning more, let me
know. I'm looking for beta testers now. There will be an API.

~~~
imp
Great, thanks for the response. It seems that I missed the entire Chart
Options section. I guess my main UI feedback then would be to put those
options directly beneath the graph and move the background image stuff
somewhere else.

Good to know there's more planned. I'll follow up with you on the fantasy
points stuff.

------
fleaflicker
it's a great concept but there's a lot there and it's overwhelming.

there's definitely a demand for this but the real challenge is presenting
sophisticated stats in an easy-to-use manner.

i would suggest dumbing down (simplifying) the presentation but not the
content. cool idea though.

~~~
RobbieStats
This is the dumbed down version :-) I know what you mean though. It is a fine
line between giving people simplicity and complete flexibility. I've thought
about creating niche versions of StatPlot for specific teams. So you if you
are a Dallas Cowboys fan, perhaps I could streamline the interface for a
Dallas specific version of StatPlot.

Or I could just create a dirt simple version of StatPlot. Then the current
version becomes the "Advanced" option.

Thoughts?

------
RobbieStats
I'm interested in any feedback about StatPlot!

~~~
Nekojoe
How about Sparklines? They're perfect for some sporting data.

~~~
RobbieStats
Could do it pretty easily, but how would you want to use them? For embedding
in a website?

